# Werbung vor Videos



## brave78 (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich weiß das ihr euch über Werbung (zum Teil) Finanziert, aber ich finde es immer wieder lustig das ich mir vor dem betrachten eines Trailers zu einem Film oder Spiels immer noch weitere Webung anschauen muss. Ist irgendwie paradox weil das eigentliche Zielvideo ja schon bereits ein Marketing/Werbeprodukt ist, und wenn ich dann 30 Sek. Webung über Fußpflegemittel ertragen muss bis ich einen 2 Minuten Kino Trailer anschauen kann ist das zum einen doppelt gemoppelt und steht dann von der Länge auch nicht im Verhältnis.

 

Sicher werdet ihr jetzt sagen das das nicht machbar ist, aber eigentlich müsste man (in diesem Fall Ihr/buffed.de) doch Kohle bekommen können wenn Leute über eure Seite z.B. die Trailer für Warcraft anschauen - dann wäre das ganze doch da es ja Werbung ist damit schon "finanziert" - oder wird doppelt kassiert? ;-)

 

Ich persönlich vermeide Werbung wo es geht, aber wenn ich sie ertragen muss dann muss der Bezug dahinter passen ;-)

 

Vileicht ist das ja mal worüber man generell mal überlegen sollte/oder in Zukunft wenn man Werbeverträge abschließt.

 

Gruß

brave


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2016)

da es bei yt und anderen kanälen quasi genauso ist verstehe ich deinen einwand nicht?(willst  du ohne werbung schaun? geh auf yt ohne addblocker   )
die platformen schalten halt werbung um am ende cent beträge (1/10 cent.......ich sags einfach so) an tantiemen zu erhalten.
bist du kein werbeträger hast du auch keine einnahmen, fertig aus. die dicken twitcher sind auch nur werbeträger usw......also mach mal nen kurzen weil du, wenn du pech hast, 10 sekunden werbung sehen musstest.

verstehe das gebrabbel eh net. als rtl stammkunde sollten doch alle buffies eigtl werbung gewohnt sein   

btw:
ich bekomme in 2 von 5 fällen einen <30 sekunden filmtrailer statt eben irgend nen banktrailer, also suchs dir aus.
so schlimm ist das für mich net, und der adblocker blockt zb nicht die werbung der videos


----------



## brave78 (2. Mai 2016)

Mir geht es nur darum das es irgendwie paradox ist random Werbung schauen zu müssen bevor man gezielte Werbung (z.B. den Warcraft Trailer) sehen kann was ja auch Werbung ist - hier könnte man doch direkt würs abspielen des Film trailers kassieren, aber das wird technisch halt nicht (gewollt) möglich sein. Mir ging es nicht darum eine Werbung Ja/Nein Grundsatz Debatte vom Zaun zu brechen ;-)


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

 

so läuft das in der Werbewirtschaft leider nicht. ^^ Wenn wir einen Trailer online stellen, bekommen wir nicht automatisch Geld dafür. Für die Schnipsel die davor laufen schon. 

Es gibt seit Jahren auch eine Definition, wann überhaupt Werbung ausgespielt werden darf. Videos unter 40 Sekunden haben bspw. keine Werbeausspielung.

 

Gruß


----------



## brave78 (2. Mai 2016)

eigentlich schlimm genug das ihr für jeden abgespielten Trailer kein Geld bekommt ;-)


----------

